# bought me a camper and refurbished it



## walters (Sep 4, 2010)

what do yall think did all the work my self new hard wood new carpet fixed a big hole in the floor but looks new now,
top pictures are the original pictures of it, bottom are the redo


----------



## HCA59 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great. Very nice work!


----------



## CAL (Sep 4, 2010)

HCA59 said:


> Looks great. Very nice work!





I agree!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Real nice ,the cat seems to approve too.


----------



## JWarren (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks nice and that Porche in the background really works well with the motif.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 5, 2010)

nice job it looks like A 5th wheel


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 5, 2010)

Man, you've got some talent. That looks great!


----------



## walters (Sep 5, 2010)

*camper*

yes its a 31 ft fifth wheel 2 slides all fiberglass, 2000 model
wilderness, because of the condition i bought it in i have less than 5500 in it and it books for 14000.00, but im gonna keep it my wife loves it, thanks for the good comments


----------



## whateverjones (Sep 6, 2010)

I tawt I taw a pudy tat.


----------



## CamoClad (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work, hope you enjoy the camping now that the work is done!


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 6, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Man, you've got some talent. That looks great!



  He sure does have the talent.  Nice job.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice! Cat come with or did you have to provide?


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 8, 2010)

Love me a good 5iver
Great job,
I smell a side business.


----------



## combatcomm (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## eng208 (Sep 28, 2010)

How does the slide work on the wood floor? I have a Four Winds with almost the same floor plan and we want to replace the carpet with wood.


----------



## walters (Oct 1, 2010)

*floors*

i have done mine and both my uncles campers with the hard wood and have had no problems with the slide hurting it, you do want to check the bottom of your slide and make sure no screws are comming threw it, but that stuff is hard to scratch once you get it down...makes the camper look a 100% bigger on the inside


----------



## grizzlyblake (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you doing a restoration on that early 911 in the first pic?


----------

